# Infant Car Seat that will fit on the passenger side of my 2005 Dodge Neon? HELP!!!



## Lucy&Jude'sMama (Jun 4, 2010)

I will need to buy my car seat online. I'm hoping to save some time and not have to try out a bunch of different car seats. I have a toddler forward facing in a Britax Boulevard behind the drivers seat (well in the middle until #2 gets here) but she fits on the side. Here is the car seat http://www.britaxusa.com/store/detai...nnon-cover-set. I use the latch system (its set up for both sides and middle) and would like to use it for whatever infant car seat I end up getting as well.

Here is a picture of what my car looks like: http://dealerrevs.com/gallery/27341645.html

I've been told that a Baby Trend is probably the way to go as far as fitting behind my passenger side. I would just love it if anyone else had other suggestions? I've heard that a graco wont fit behind the passenger side with out moving the seat up to the dash board. The middle isn't an option. The idea is to not loose my passenger side as my partner and I frequently use my car to go out and about. We are both average size... 5'7 & 5'9. The passenger seat is currently put all the way back and can be moved up a bit but I really don't want to be sitting with legs bent and my knees on the dash board. LOL! His car is smaller than mine and purchasing another car is not an option for a VERY VERY long time.

Anyways so for those who have smaller/compact cars... With two car seats... what works for you? Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd look into the Combi Coccoro- I know that it's meant for compact cars. It's a convertible though.

Why can't you put a seat in the center of your vehicle?

My 6' tall DH (who drove laying down, basically, ugh...) was able to fit a Britax Marathon (kind of tall) behind his driver seat, rear facing. He drove a '98 Jetta with a tiny back seat. I'm confident that you'll be able to find something









If you're not putting the infant seat in the center because of the Britax seat next to it, I'd see if you could sell your britax seat and get a Sunshide Kids Radian for your 2yo. They are super slim and low profile and you'd be able to fit a seat rfing next to it. I think you should go somewhere like BRU and try out seats in your car- that's really the only way to know for sure.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you need an infant seat, or would you consider starting with a convertible? Sometimes infant seats take up a LOT of front-to-back room, but some compact convertibles like a Coccoro or a True Fit (without the headrest) take up the same or less space. Plus, you get more use out of a convertible for the same price as an infant seat!

I'd stay away from Evenflo seats and Baby Trend in a small car, because the handles have to be down in the car. That takes up way more space than a seat where the handle can stay in the up position, because you need to allow enough space between the car seat and the passenger seat to move the handle around. Evenflo requires an additional 1.5" of space between car seat and passenger seat.

Many of the newer infant seats have 30-35 pound weight limits. This is great for the most part, but those seats are understandably bigger than the 22 pound limit seats.


----------



## Lucy&Jude'sMama (Jun 4, 2010)

I can't fit a car seat in the middle due to my britax. Selling it and buying a new car seat is really not something I want to do. I love my daughter's Britax and it was expensive. 2 years old & has some good loving done to it now so I'm positive I wouldn't get the same money back to make it worth selling. Plus all that takes time and energy I don't have. LOL!

Anyways so I really need suggestions for car seats (infant or convertible) that will fit behind my passenger side.

The Combi Coccoro sounds like a really good idea. I don't have a lot of money so I'd rather spend it on something that is convertible. I just didn't think I could find one that would fit behind my passenger side which is the only reason I was looking into an infant car seat. The britax wouldn't fit behind the passenger when it was rear-facing.

Now I just need to find a place to try the Combi Coccoro to see if it really will work. The BRU doesn't carry it in my area and from the looks of things no where else does either. Bummer! Sooooo keep the suggestions coming. Has anyone tried the Coccoro rear-facing behind the passenger of a Dodge Neon or similar compact car???? I know it wouldn't be a problem for forward-facing as my britax isn't a problem forward-facing... though it was a bit of a pain when it was rear-facing even in the middle the driver and passenger seats had to be adjusted to a less than comfortable position. I loved my britax so much I didn't care at that time. LOL!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Just so you know, in a Dodge Neon, you cannot use the center LATCH and outboard LATCH simultaneously, so you will have to install one seat with the seatbelts.


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

I'd stay away from Evenflo seats and Baby Trend in a small car, because the handles have to be down in the car.
The baby trend actually does not take up a lot of front to back space. I went to BRU trying a few seats and that took up the least front to back room out of the snug ride and keyfit. There is a position where the handle is all the way down and that does not take up much space.


----------



## Lucy&Jude'sMama (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Just so you know, in a Dodge Neon, you cannot use the center LATCH and outboard LATCH simultaneously, so you will have to install one seat with the seatbelts.

I didn't know this, but that shouldn't be a problem since I'll be using the latch system on the driver's side & then on the passenger side. I wont be using the center latch.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

We have a Mazda 3 sedan which looks about the same size as your car. DH is 6'1". We have a FF Eveflo Triumph Advance which can RF too.

We got a peg perego infant seat which fits behind the driver just fine.


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

I have the same car. My older DD is in a Britax Frontier on the driver's side. I got a TrueFit for the new baby and it is perfect. It was also very easy to install. I did try it on a more upright angle with the headrest on before DD was born to see and it fit nicely that way as well. No other convertible seat will fit at a newborn angle. I have tried in the past.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

If the True Fit fits well, it will last lots longer than the Coccoro. It has a taller shell and higher weight limit.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmpmercury* 
The baby trend actually does not take up a lot of front to back space. I went to BRU trying a few seats and that took up the least front to back room out of the snug ride and keyfit. There is a position where the handle is all the way down and that does not take up much space.

Yes, but unless you put the handle down before putting the seat in the car, you need extra space front-to-back to move the handle up and down. It's easier to get a seat that allows the handle to be up, especially for use in a smaller car.


----------



## Lucy&Jude'sMama (Jun 4, 2010)

Your all awesome! Thanks so much for helping me out.

So if the TrueFit fits then I should assume that the Coccoro would fit as well right? I'm going to look into both of these car seats and make my decision. You've all been very helpful and are making my life a lot easier right now so thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Lucy&Jude'sMama (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm ordering the TrueFit. I can have it ship site to store via Walmart in my area. Which rocks since I can take it back if it doesn't work. I choose TrueFit over Coccoro because the TrueFit goes up to 65 lbs and the Coccoro only to 40 lbs. Big difference. Anyways I hope it fits in my car and I'm excited that it looks like I finally found a good car seat!!! YAY!


----------



## beep (Aug 18, 2009)

We don't have a car and got the Cocorro on the theory that it would last longer, be lighter to carry, and fit in more cars than other carseats. We have never found a car it didn't fit into. It goes fine behind the driver's seat in my sister's Honda Fit. We really like it, and expect it to last a good amount of time for our smallish boy--now 18lbs and 27" at 9 months, and having only recently outgrown the infant insert. 40 lbs and 40" seems like a ways away...


----------

